# What Kind Of Piranha?



## Airoz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello friends.
someone can help me identify this piranha please?
greetings


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

kinda looks like a sanchezi


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

que onda Alid, la verdad si parece una sanchezi, a esa talla ya deberia tener ojo rojo si fuera una rhom, saludos por aca


----------



## Airoz (Apr 24, 2011)

hola que tal hugo








Sanchezi??? pero no tiene nada de coloracion roja y mide 19 cm cuando las sancezis de 17 estan rojas y obscuras.. yo diria eigenmanni u hollandi en todo caso... aqui no se ve, pero tiene destellos azulados
Pero.. quien dijo q fuera rhomb?? jeje no te creas. Esta no es la que te ofrecia







, esas si rhomb 100%
Saludos, por cierto... no esta prhibido hablar en español o algo asi?? Espero que no lo tomen como una falta de respeto


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Altuvie thats what i think!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Airoz said:


> hola que tal hugo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestamente creo que no es ni hollandi o eigenmanni. Trate de hacer algunos disparos lado mas. Una foto de la aleta qaudal y un acercamiento de las placas sería de mucha ayuda. Buena suerte.


----------

